# Could I attend a reputable Film School (Chapman etc.) after gettting my Bacehlor's.



## Serge (Jan 21, 2011)

I am currently majoring in English and Philosophy, and minoring in Film Studies, and was wondering if there is a chance if my grades are great, I can be accepted at a good College after my graduation?

PS. The only reason I did not go this path after high school graduation was that at the time I was disinterested in film.


----------



## attatae (Jan 21, 2011)

Of course you can, and in fact, I've heard that sometimes people who majored in in non-film undergrads have a leg-up when applying to great master's programs. Schools like the additional perspective and diversity these students bring. I have a friend that got into USC's master program for film, even though she was an undergrad lit major.


----------

